# Habe echt kein BOC mehr



## edvars (16. September 2004)

:kotz: BOC in Stressemannsstrasse sind generell zum Kotzen!. auch wen Die Bikes unschlagbar in preis Leistung ist (ich habe selber eine Rennrad von boc, und sind sehr zufrieden damit ) das Service aber ist grauenhaft, und teilweiße beleidigend. 

Beim Montage von ein par Pedale, habe ich zum beischpiel gefragt warum die keine Spannscheiben nutzen twischen Pedale und Kurbeln??, ich habe eine ekelhafte und beleidigende antwort bekommen " Habe ich nie gehört?, tut man das in Holland" sagte der Shop Manager von BOC/Hamburg zu mir, mit eine lustige Andeutung an meine sehr starke Dänische Accent. 

Was er sagen sollte, ist aber folgendes. bei Shimano ist Spannscheiben twichen Kurbeln und Pedale nicht notwendig, wird nur bei Marken wie Race Face, FSA etc empfohlen. Aber der Manager von BOC kannte das Marke Race Face nicht!

Eine zweite fall, war vor die Cyclassics, ich hatte beim putzen meine Rennrad endekt das die Hinterrad Nabe kaputt war (wegen stürzt) und
da ich am den kommende Sonntag den Cyclassic fahren wollte, brauchte ich unbedingt eine neue Hinterrad, und da ich gerne die gleiche
haben wollte als vorne, ging ich zu BOC. Aber omsonst,, beim BOC hat man nicht ersatzteile für seine eigene Produkte, und ich wurde
angeboten eine radialeingespeicherte Dura ace Hinterrad. 

Dan fragte ich ob ich nicht eine hinteradd von eine fertigmontierte rad, die in laden stand haben konnte, dann konnte BOC danach die Hinterrad
nachbestellen, nein das wollte die auch nicht, und komplette laufradsatze hatte man nicht im laden(war aber bestellt).

Also, dann hatte ich echt kein BOC mehr, und ging zum meine Retter in Not, TNC in die gleiche Strasse und kaufte mich eine
Ultegra Satz für 175 , ein gutes preis (in Katalog von BOC kostet die gleiche Satz 199 )


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Service aber ist grauenhaft, und teilweiße beleidigend.


Und nicht nur das, die haben ja scheinbar auch überhaupt keine Ahnung!


> Beim Montage von ein par Pedale, habe ich zum beischpiel gefragt warum die keine Spannscheiben nutzen twischen Pedale und Kurbeln?? ...


Kennen nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Holländern und Dänen, geschweige denn wissen die, was/wofür Spannscheiben sind 


> Aber der Manager von BOC kannte das Marke Race Face nicht!


Wer glaubt, das Abteilungsleiter Abteilungen leiten, der glaubt auch, das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten  


> beim BOC hat man nicht ersatzteile für seine eigene Produkte, ...


So ist das eben bei BOC und wohl auch allen anderen "Bike"-Shops, die eher Otto-Normalverbraucher orientiert sind, denke ich.
Wie Du sagtest verkaufen die zwar auch qualitativ hochwertige Bikes zu einem guten Kurs aber an dem Service für diese Bikes mangelt es dort meißt. Die können dir sicher einen Gepäckträger ans Rad schrauben oder den Dynamo wechseln. Vielleicht auch noch die Beläge einer V-Brake wechseln ... aber darüber hinaus ... 


> ... und ging zum meine Retter in Not, TNC in die gleiche Strasse


War schon immer eine gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (16. September 2004)

Ist halt in vielen Bereichen so, es werden nur Kaufleute hintern Tresen gestellt die im Umgang mit Zahlen echt super sind, aber keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Trifft leider nicht nur auf den Bkebereich zu.
Aber mal ne andere Frage, warum bis du nicht zum Bicycles Shop nach Wintehude gefahren. Läuft auch unter BOC und sind somit mit den Produkten vertraut. Und die haben wenigstens Ahnung vom Fach.

Mange hilsen fra Travemuende!!!


----------



## edvars (16. September 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt in vielen Bereichen so, es werden nur Kaufleute hintern Tresen gestellt die im Umgang mit Zahlen echt super sind, aber keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Trifft leider nicht nur auf den Bkebereich zu.
> Aber mal ne andere Frage, warum bis du nicht zum Bicycles Shop nach Wintehude gefahren. Läuft auch unter BOC und sind somit mit den Produkten vertraut. Und die haben wenigstens Ahnung vom Fach.
> 
> Mange hilsen fra Travemunde!!!



Tjaaa, Streesemannstrasse ist nun bei mir um die ecke, und ich kannte die laden in WInterhude nicht. Aber billig ist das auf jeden fall bein BOC, einige bikes konte man sich schon leisten nur wegen die teile die drauf sind. Habe letztes mahl ich da war, eine MTB gesehen für 700 , mit XO Schaltung und Manitou black gabel, Richey comp, etc Billiger geht's nicht.


----------



## ossanhe (16. September 2004)

Hi, ich kann Edvars nur beipflichten, 
die bei BOC sind unter aller Kanone, was Fachwissen angeht. 
Ich habe da anfang des Jahres  ein Rennrad gekauft, bei dem mir der Verkäufer erstmal schön die Sattelklemmschraube vergriesgnaddelt hat, als ich das Gerät abholen wollte, weil er so planlos war und mit aller Kraft seinen 4er Innensechskant mal ausprobiern wollte.
 Dann haben die mir noch Pedale dort eingeschraubt, ohne sie vorher zu fetten versteht sich und die dann mit soviel Drehmoment ins Gewinde gedreht, dass ich die zu Hause nicht wieder rausbekam.
Ich war stinksauer und bin dann wieder hin.
Die mussten dann echt mit Gewalt an die Pedalen ran. Aber spätestens da war mir klar, dass der Laden einfach panne ist. 
Trotz der guten Preise sollte man da nur hin, wenn man entweder genau weiss, was man will, dann schnell rein, Augen zu und durch oder einfach zu anderen kleineren Läden, wo die Leute Ahnung haben.
CNC in der Stresemanstrasse z.B 
oder einfach im Internet den Kram besorgen.

Bicycles in Winterhude macht ende des Monats dicht, bis zum 30.09 haben die da eine Aktion am laufen:
Auf alle Artikel 20% Rabatt,
ausser auf Räder, auf die gibts 10%
Der Laden soll dann leider leider in einem 2ten grossen BOC in HH aufgehen.
Schade ist das, denn die Jungs in Winterhude sind wenigstens nett & planvoll.
Tja so ist das mit der Globalisierung.  
Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## edvars (16. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da anfang des Jahres ein Rennrad gekauft, bei dem mir der Verkäufer erstmal schön die Sattelklemmschraube vergriesgnaddelt hat, als ich das Gerät abholen wollte, weil er so planlos war und mit aller Kraft seinen 4er Innensechskant mal ausprobiern wollte.
> Dann haben die mir noch Pedale dort eingeschraubt, ohne sie vorher zu fetten versteht sich und die dann mit soviel Drehmoment ins Gewinde gedreht, dass ich die zu Hause nicht wieder rausbekam



Grauenhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. September 2004)

OK,
dass der Bicycles Shop in Winterhude dichtmachen soll habe ich schon gehört. Wäre gut zu wissen zu welchem BOC Shop das Personal wechselt. Vielleicht können sich da unsere lieben Hambuger mal schlau machen.

Was nun BOC angeht, den Laden gibt´s hier in Lübeck auch. Kannste aber vom Service her auch in die Tonne treten. War mit meinem 2Danger Fully im Laden weil die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen waren. Teile sollten, so wurde mir zugesagt beschafft werden (Rahmengarantie). Ist mittlerweile 3 Monate her und Null Feedback.

Ach ja, lag ich mit "mange hilsen" richtig? Mein Dänisch ist schon mächtig eingerostet, na ja, sofern überhaupt noch vorhanden.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (16. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer glaubt, das Abteilungsleiter Abteilungen leiten, der glaubt auch, das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten





   

*denmussichmirmerken*

Mit BOC habe ich auch keine besseren Erfahrungen gemacht.

Was ist eigentlich SPD-R?????


----------



## Bischi (16. September 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> OK,
> dass der Bicycles Shop in Winterhude dichtmachen soll habe ich schon gehört. Wäre gut zu wissen zu welchem BOC Shop das Personal wechselt. Vielleicht können sich da unsere lieben Hambuger mal schlau machen.



Hab ich da gestern nicht im Vorbeifahren gelesen "Wir ziehen um? ?!?

Ach ja..  TNC hat sein neues Domizil in der Gärtnerstrasse jetzt auch endlich bezogen...   ist ganz nett geworden der neue Laden...  aber "bestell doch über internet...  da kriegste´s immer und hier müsstest du nur ´ne anzahlung leisten" fand ich auch irgendwie krass...   naja..  ich hab meine neuen Pedale jetzt bestellt...  anderswo   

mfg, Bischi


----------



## ossanhe (16. September 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> aber "bestell doch über internet...  da kriegste´s immer und hier müsstest du nur ´ne anzahlung leisten" fand ich auch irgendwie krass...   naja..  ich hab meine neuen Pedale jetzt bestellt...  anderswo
> 
> mfg, Bischi




Hey, so ähnlich ging mir das Gestern dort bei TNC auch, wollte mal nach einem Bahnradrahmen fragen, da hieß es nur "sowas führen wir erst ab 1400 ".
Und gemeint hat er: " Kannst Du Dir sowiso nicht leisten", womit er auch recht hatte, aber verkaufsstrategisch klug fand ich sein Verhalten nicht.
Auf jeden Fall war ich  das letzte mal da gewesen.
Aber der Internethandel von denen scheint ja ganz gut zu funktionieren, 
wenn die sich diese Arroganz leisten können.....bitte.
 - aber ohne mich


----------



## Seiffer (16. September 2004)

Naja, TNC bestellt, einmal und nie wieder. Nach 3 Wochen auf NAchfrage erfahren, dass Teile nicht lieferbar sind und dann nach weiteren 3 Wochen (und mehrmaligen EMails) erst mein Geld zurück bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (16. September 2004)

Ach komm, " Kannst Du Dir sowiso nicht leisten" hat er nicht gesagt!

Oder doch?  Ist ja mehr als frech, haste da nix erwidert???
Dann ist der Laden für mich gestorben, sowas geht wirklich gar nicht. Man, dem gehts wohl zu gut, seitdem seine Frau gestorben ist...


----------



## madbull (16. September 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> ...  ich hab meine neuen Pedale jetzt bestellt...  anderswo


OT: Und welche sind's nun geworden? Die silbernen oder die schwarzen?  

OnTopic: Der BOC "Chef-Mech" in Lübeck meinte auf die Frage nach SRAM-Ketten: "S - was?!?"


----------



## ossanhe (16. September 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, " Kannst Du Dir sowiso nicht leisten" hat er nicht gesagt!



Ne, gesagt hat der's nicht, aber die art & weise, wie er mir klargemacht hat, dass  in diesem Laden  Bahnrahmen nur exclusiv und erst ab 1400,-  zu haben sind war schon deutlich.
Ich mein, als Kunde will ich mich doch nicht als Arsch fühlen, sondern im Gegenteil. 
Bei von Hacht zum Beispiel hat man auch manchmal das Gefühl, als wär man der letzte Depp, nur weil einem nicht das Geld in 500  Scheinen aus der Tasche quillt und man dort im Laden allen zeigt, das man's hat.
Letztendlich frag ich mich da manchmal, ob es den Leuten eigentlich noch ums radfahren geht, oder um dicke Hose.
Wahrscheinlich letzteres, aber egal.


----------



## ozei (16. September 2004)

OT:

@ Bulli

Was willst Du mit nem Bahnrahmen??? Gibt doch hier in Hamburg nur diese komische Outdoor-Bahn in Stellingen oder so.



			
				edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Montage von ein par Pedale, habe ich zum beischpiel gefragt warum die keine Spannscheiben nutzen twischen Pedale und Kurbeln??, ich habe eine ekelhafte und beleidigende antwort bekommen " Habe ich nie gehört?, tut man das in Holland" sagte der Shop Manager von BOC/Hamburg zu mir, mit eine lustige Andeutung an meine sehr starke Dänische Accent.


Ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass ich da den Chef verlangt hätte - aber das war er jawohl persönlich. Ich würde dann mal der BOC-Zentrale nen netten Brief schreiben. Sowas geht jawohl echt garnicht.


----------



## ossanhe (17. September 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> OT:
> 
> @ Bulli
> 
> Was willst Du mit nem Bahnrahmen??? Gibt doch hier in Hamburg nur diese komische Outdoor-Bahn in Stellingen oder so.



Das stimmt, 
aber ich habe nicht vor, ausschliesslich auf der Bahn damit zu fahren, sondern das soll dann so als 2tes Trainingsgerät fungiern.
Macht bestimmt Höllenspass.


----------



## marewo (17. September 2004)

Der Text von edvars war doch vor ein paar Wochen schon mal zu lesen, oder?
Soll jetzt nochmal darauf hingewiesen werden wie schlecht BOC ist?
Meint edvars vielleicht CNC und nicht TNC, denn TNC ist nicht in der gleichen Straße (Stresemannstr.) wie BOC.
@mira
den Kommentar fand ich nicht so toll

Gruß Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2004)

marewo schrieb:
			
		

> Meint edvars vielleicht CNC und nicht TNC, denn TNC ist nicht in der gleichen Straße (Stresemannstr.) wie BOC.


Davon bin ich ausgegangen! Er meinte sicher CNC!


----------



## ossanhe (17. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Davon bin ich ausgegangen! Er meinte sicher CNC!



Also, um hier Missverständnisse zu vermeiden:
CNC = Christoph Nies Cycles in der Stresemannstrasse ist auf jeden Fall nur zu Empfehlen.
Was ich vorhin geschildert habe, wiederfuhr mir bei TNC, bzw. "the new cyclist ", jetzt  in der Gärtnerstrasse.


----------



## edvars (17. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Davon bin ich ausgegangen! Er meinte sicher CNC!



YEP!! Christopher Nies Cycles, Ja mein eintrag Über BOC habe ich auch in Rennrad Forum früher gepostet, Ich bin der meinung man kann nicht genug leute warnen gegenüber schleckten Service. 

Naturlich ist eine besuch im Laden auch immer eine twischenmenschlische beziehung, wo viele Phykologische aspekte sicher eine rolle Spielt, aber bei BOC kriegt mann echt keine Beratung, und ich habe auch im Laden andere kunden erlebt dir offen ihre unzufridenheit gezeigt haben.


----------



## edvars (17. September 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> OT:
> 
> @ Bulli
> 
> ...



Konnte man tun, aber ich glaube nicht das es was bringt. Jetzt weiss
ich auf jeden fall wo man sich nicht beraten lassen soll, wegen Geile Singlespeed naben von White industries, Paul component's, Cris king etc.....

Aber eine gunstige Shimano gruppe wurde ich mich immer noch trauen bei BOC
zu kaufen, aber es muss verdamt Günstig sein.


----------



## Marec (17. September 2004)

Hi, 

in Harburg hat jetzt ja die BOC Zentrale neu eröffnet. Riesen Laden, Bicycles.de integriert, als eigenes Geschäft, haben dort wohl aber auch nicht sooo viel Ahnung. Als Antwort dort auf eine Frage zu einem Teil, gab es nur 
die:" Dat is ne bekannte Marke!!!" Vertrauenserweckend... 
Aber ist 2 Danger wirklich nicht schlecht? Ich meine die haben eine wirklich gute Preisleistung... und ich suche gerade ein Viergelenker... die Bikes sind leicht und nicht wirklich häßlich, aber die Tests sehen ja meist nicht wirklich rosig aus. Ich glaube Anfang des Jahres mal ein Test gelesen zu haben. Ansonsten wenn man sich dort ein neues Bike kauft, muß man dort ein zweites mal aufkreutzen, um es dann fertig sein Eigen nennen zu können. Mein Kumpel hatte das. Die brauchten eine Woche um das Bike noch mal zu kontrollieren.
Kein guter Service, finde ich. Halt ein Discounter.
Nicht das die Bemerkung von dem Manager über Edvars dumm war, aber, sind Holländer so schrecklich?
Gruß Marec


----------



## Bischi (17. September 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> ...Man, dem gehts wohl zu gut, seitdem seine Frau gestorben ist...



  

@ mike:  Na die schwarzen!


----------



## edvars (17. September 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das die Bemerkung von dem Manager über Edvars dumm war, aber, sind Holländer so schrecklich?
> Gruß Marec



Nein,, aber ich finde das seine bemerkung unpassend, was hat meine oder jemandens Nationallitet mit Bike /pedaleKurbeln zu tun???, naturlich weiss doch jeder das Pedale überall gleich montiert werden.


----------



## Mira (17. September 2004)

Habt ja recht; Asche auf Haupt - man sollte nicht posten, wenn man schon ins Glas geschaut, das senkt bekanntlich die Hemmschwellen ...also sorry dafür.


@Bulli, wenn Du Interesse an einem Bahnrad hast, schau mal hier http://www.raddiscount.de/P03101.html. Ansonsten bekomm ich über Kollegen  Fort Rahmen zum Einkaufspreis, guck mal bei www.ra-co.de, ich glaub der Track ist einer. Ich kann auch nochmal im Katalog schauen, wieviel der kostet und ob das derselbe ist.
Lass Dich aber nicht erwischen damit in der Stadt, sonst wird das Rad gnadenlos einkassiert.


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> naturlich weiss doch jeder das Pedale überall gleich montiert werden.


Wirklich? Ich meine gehört zu haben in Holland liegen bei den Cleats immer SPAX-Schrauben für Holz dabei, damit die Holländer die Cleats auch unter ihre Schuhe bekommen


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich? Ich meine gehört zu haben in Holland liegen bei den Cleats immer SPAX-Schrauben für Holz dabei, damit die Holländer die Cleats auch unter ihre Schuhe bekommen



Vorsicht, Vorsicht Harry!!

Bei unserem letzten Training waren die Hunnen schon in der Unterzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (17. September 2004)

Hi,


			
				edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,, aber ich finde das seine bemerkung unpassend, was hat meine oder jemandens Nationallitet mit Bike /pedaleKurbeln zu tun???, naturlich weiss doch jeder das Pedale überall gleich montiert werden.



hascht ja recht... törlich nich... 

Was ist denn nun... sind 2 Danger nun gute Räder oder stimmen nur die Parts?

Gruß


----------



## Catsoft (18. September 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> hascht ja recht... törlich nich...
> ...



Hallo!
Ich finde die Angebote klingen zuerst gut, aber bei genauer betrachtung gibt es meinst bessere Angebote im Netz. Ausnahmen wie das Crossbike letzten Winter bestätigen die regel   


Gruß
Robert


----------



## two2one (21. September 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> A Man, dem gehts wohl zu gut, seitdem seine Frau gestorben ist...



   

FU Mira, das ist völlig unpassend. Du hast ja keine ahnung.

[email protected]


----------

